# Doomed Titanic Passenger



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow! That sounds like an amazing costume! You didn't happen to get any pictures of it, did you? We'd all love to see them.

I've never seen any other Titanic-themed costumes, honestly. However, in high school I once went as a frozen ghost. I wore a white shift, basically, and had white make-up on my face, and then blue around my eyes and lips. I also got some "ice crystals" to put in my hair with gel (they looked like rock candy), and got a few to stick to my face, too. It came out nicely!


----------



## megancpeters (Jun 17, 2013)

Those ice crystals are an awesome idea. Those would have made a great addition to my sister's costume. Alas, it seems that this costume will forever be in my memories because my Mom recently gave me all of the Halloween photos that she had and this picture was not included. I've made a mental note to make sure to take thorough Halloween costume photos when I have kids!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Definitely - and not just when you have kids of your own! Take pics of your costumes, your friends' costumes, trick-or-treaters with really creative costumes! You never know what might spark an idea!


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

There was a Titanic group some years ago at an event I attended. They all wore period costumes, looked downright frozen with great makeup and clothing effects, and one had a Titanic lifesver around his neck. They also carried 'frozen' cocktail glasses.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

This is a very original idea for a costume! I'd like to see pictures of something like this!


----------



## ZombieLion (Jul 9, 2013)

that sounds great... my 8 year old is a titanic lover.. and he wants to go as the dead captain .... thinking about Halloween in July..he does take after his mommy!


----------



## kentuckyspecialfx.com (Jun 20, 2008)

If memory serves me correct a lot of the crew had uniforms very very similar to that of 1940s and 1950s cab drivers unless they were on the first class service level.
It wouldn't be too hard to get a old cab uniform and get white star line stitched in the breast pocket and im willing to bet you could get one of those old uniforms fairly cheap, the more beat up and worn the better and cheaper.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I found a couple similar pics from google


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Great costumes!


----------

